# In over my head build



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys, my name is Brendan and I don't know what I'm doing.
Some of you may know me from the Mk2 forums, but the Corrado is new territory for me. 

I picked up my first Corrado on 12-31-2017. Towing it home with fireworks going off around me felt like a somewhat fitting setting :laugh:










It's a 1993 SLC and despite towing it home, it does run.



















Some obvious issues:

Shifter mechanism needs a rebuild.
Fuel leak at the fuel rail.
There is some really sketchy wiring going on.
Core support was cut to fit an aluminum radiator :screwy: So the hood needs hood pins to stay closed.
It's got a ton of other miscellaneous things wrong with the car that I'm sure will bleed through in the next few photos.

I get to fix the great ideas of 9 previous owners.



















Radiator held in with zip ties and wired to a switch.. 




























The burnt bumper is comforting










Cannot wait for these to go.




























Someone wired in a push button start.. :facepalm:
As well at the switch to the fans. Had the car running for a minute and the switch got really hot.










Passat glass sunroof seated very poorly.










So I started tearing into things tonight.
I started taking everything out of the interior and noticed there was some wiring for a sub under the rear seats.










Very happily ripped it out.










I took out all the seats to start cleaning the carpet.




























Once over with a vacuum 










Then again with this interior cleaner




























Guess I paid a little less than I thought I did 










One of my favorite things about Corrados are the Red dot interiors.
The previous owner had it in another one of his cars and agreed to include it in the sale instead of what it had in it.
The front door cards wont work with the 1993 doors but he gave me a set of early doors with working window regulators.

The front seats were in near perfect condition.










While they were out of the car I vacuumed them and treated them with smart leather. Supposed to help keep leather and synthetic leather clean longer. Hopefully it does.










I employed my lovely girlfriend to sew up the rear seats where they were splitting at the seams.










A couple hours later and you can hardly tell I've done anything lol










Going to try and update this thread as much as I can, I'm sure this car is going to keep me busy :beer:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

You’ve inspired me to ask my wife to stitch a small spot on my rear seat back together. I haven’t been shot yet so thanks

That burnt bumper should stay like that forever as a badge of honor to show how far the car has come once finished.

Keep the updates coming, seems like you have an idea of what’s the correct way to do things.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

It's nice to see one being saved. Congratulations. It's just like a big Mk2 so no worries there.

I cannot imagine how the bumper caught on fire, there isn't anything down there that is likely to burn.
Passat glass can be adjusted with 4 torx screws that are holding the glass to the frame.

That interior is an interesting mix. 93+ with an early radio bezel. I wonder how the center switch stack wiring was done. You can probably find a black dash to swap the gray dash because black is the most common color (used in both black and tan interiors).

You can put the early door cards on the late doors by removing the two chromated brackets and swapping the window switch wiring harnesses and the driver's door mirror harness. You need ALL of the door card parts including the interior door opening handles. 

You can also put late speaker trays on early door cards. This needs to reuse the chromated bracket on the front bottom corner of the door (if you put the screw through the front corner of the speaker opening which most people leave out). It lets you keep the late window switches.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats on your first Corrado! Great to see you saving one and not parting it out! 

The fan control module looks like a MK3 one with a converter harness, which is good to have as finding a Corrado FCM is impossible these days. The switch is most likely to bypass the FCM. That core support looks like some one could not figure how to get the radiator out.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

Wow, that’s some tough sledding ahead. Looks surprisingly well for a nine owner Corrado. More surprising that it stayed running through that many people. 

Dig that red easy twist connector. Seriously, most of the stuff I see they just twist the wires together and call it good. That’s a quality hack job that. 

Ask away, man. A lot of smart people willing to help in the Corrado world.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh boy. This is going to be some work bringing her back from the dead. Never was a fan of start buttons on new cars, never mind rigging one up on a Corrado. What's the point? You have to insert the key, turn it, and then press the start button? 

Perhaps its just the camera, but it looks like the interior is a mix of both black and gray, but I can't tell what color it was stock. Red dot seats are nice. Can't figure out why they would have cut the core support like that. Didn't have a wrench handy maybe?

The residential wire nut is a classy touch...meets electrical code, should pass inspection! Since its a CA car, I'd guess the bumper burn was from a forest fire. The main wiring harness looks like its been hacked apart, likely due to water and corrosion getting in and shorting things. Yeesh. And people wonder why Corrados have a reputation for being unreliable....


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

G60ING said:


> You’ve inspired me to ask my wife to stitch a small spot on my rear seat back together. I haven’t been shot yet so thanks
> 
> That burnt bumper should stay like that forever as a badge of honor to show how far the car has come once finished.
> 
> Keep the updates coming, seems like you have an idea of what’s the correct way to do things.


I'm happy to hear that! She did a good job on the first one and I had her do the second one tonight. It's good to see progress, even if it's small.

The burnt bumper definitely has to go, I'm just hoping I can find one in decent shape that I don't have to sell a kidney for haha



theprf said:


> It's nice to see one being saved. Congratulations. It's just like a big Mk2 so no worries there.
> 
> I cannot imagine how the bumper caught on fire, there isn't anything down there that is likely to burn.
> Passat glass can be adjusted with 4 torx screws that are holding the glass to the frame.
> ...


Dude, thank you so much for this information. I appreciate it more than you know. A black dash is definitely on my long list of things I'd like for the car. Going to have to take the gray one out to sort the wiring, hopefully it won't have to go back in.



TheDeckMan said:


> Congrats on your first Corrado! Great to see you saving one and not parting it out!
> 
> The fan control module looks like a MK3 one with a converter harness, which is good to have as finding a Corrado FCM is impossible these days. The switch is most likely to bypass the FCM. That core support looks like some one could not figure how to get the radiator out.


Thanks! Last owner said he bought this car with intent to part it out. I'm glad he didn't. 
and thank you for this info. Maybe this is the case and sorting it out won't be as difficult.



mateok said:


> Wow, that’s some tough sledding ahead. Looks surprisingly well for a nine owner Corrado. More surprising that it stayed running through that many people.
> 
> Dig that red easy twist connector. Seriously, most of the stuff I see they just twist the wires together and call it good. That’s a quality hack job that.
> 
> Ask away, man. A lot of smart people willing to help in the Corrado world.


When I see the car as a whole it's a bit overwhelming. Seeing each issue for what it is doesn't seem as bad. I'm going to have a ton of questions, I can't believe how welcoming everyone is 



a_riot said:


> Oh boy. This is going to be some work bringing her back from the dead. Never was a fan of start buttons on new cars, never mind rigging one up on a Corrado. What's the point? You have to insert the key, turn it, and then press the start button?
> 
> Perhaps its just the camera, but it looks like the interior is a mix of both black and gray, but I can't tell what color it was stock. Red dot seats are nice. Can't figure out why they would have cut the core support like that. Didn't have a wrench handy maybe?
> 
> The residential wire nut is a classy touch...meets electrical code, should pass inspection! Since its a CA car, I'd guess the bumper burn was from a forest fire. The main wiring harness looks like its been hacked apart, likely due to water and corrosion getting in and shorting things. Yeesh. And people wonder why Corrados have a reputation for being unreliable....


Exactly my thoughts. Push button needs to go asap.

The interior is a mix of gray and black. Luckily the carpet it black and in pretty good shape. 
If this car doesn't burn down from one of the california fires, I'm willing to bet this electrical will make it happen


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Took a trip to Hammy's shop in compton. Had to pick up a couple things for my buddies mk2 and ended up getting a couple odds and ends for the Corrado.










Picked up some sun visor clips, the trim I was missing on the quarter panel, and the rear arm rest to go with the red dot interior.



















Tiffany finished up the other rear seat tonight 










I finished vacuuming out the rest of the car. Found more money!!




























I'm actually very proud of how the seats look in the car. Probably the only nice part about it right now.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

very nice, i like to read those threads :thumbup:
well done so far :beer:


----------



## 2deep (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice find! It took me a little bit to figure out what was going on with the radiator. Looks like the radiator core support was cut. Maybe a small fender bender is why hood pins were used? Fitting hoods and getting the hood release is a PITA. Could be why the pins were used. But overall Id say she looks good! Like the effort already put into it. That starter switch only to engage the starter? The key doesnt turn over the starter right? I wonder if the signal wire to the starter from the factory isnt sending voltage from the ignition switch.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Torsten said:


> very nice, i like to read those threads :thumbup:
> well done so far :beer:


Thanks 



2deep said:


> Nice find! It took me a little bit to figure out what was going on with the radiator. Looks like the radiator core support was cut. Maybe a small fender bender is why hood pins were used? Fitting hoods and getting the hood release is a PITA. Could be why the pins were used. But overall Id say she looks good! Like the effort already put into it. That starter switch only to engage the starter? The key doesnt turn over the starter right? I wonder if the signal wire to the starter from the factory isnt sending voltage from the ignition switch.


Yeah the push button start is literally just wired to the starter. Turn the key and it doesn't turn over. 
I have a non hacked up core support I want to put in but I need to sort out the hood release and cable first.

With that being said, if anyone can sell that to me, I'd be very appreciative. 

I didn't get a whole lot done today. The gray floor mats were in okay shape so I sprayed them black. Very happy with the results. 





































I also fixed the sunroof alignment. 










This can only be a good thing, right?



















There have been so many competent fixes done on this car..


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

You have a couple options for hood cables. 

First if you just need the metal cable: https://www.amazon.com/Gemo-W0133-1635359-GEM-Hood-Release-Cable/dp/B001G64NGY


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

If you need all the misc parts: http://www.tdnparts.com/hood-release-cable-kit-corrado/


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Also I’d like to add that I once put an early door panel on a 1993+ door so it can be done. 

Your car will be a little odd being a 1993 with a g60 red dot interior (red dot with pleather) but since you like it and the overall condition is only getting better it’s all good

There was a VR6 red dot interior but it had grey cloth bolsters and is somewhat uncommon. Not rare just not as common as tan or black leather.

I like the pleather bolster with cloth centers. You can slide into them and then the cloth holds you like Velcro.


----------



## Torsten (Jan 29, 2006)

the whole dashboard is mixed up. headlight switch, vents in the center console above the HVAC unit, switches are early (G60) style and vents far left and right, cluster, HVAC unit is late 93+ style. 
but it would be ok for me if everthing is in good shape and working :beer:


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

Brendanbikes said:


> This can only be a good thing, right?


That sucks. What are your plans with the radiator fan? If you want to return it to stock I can get all the parts you need for the job. Wire terminals, connectors, repair wires, etc. VW’s new nylon harness tape is sweet.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

That sucks about the fan harness. I might have one from my car that I wont need, let me look tonight.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Push button was probably easier to hack in that getting the m-effin-b of a screw out of the ignition switch to replace it. I had the harness unplugged with jumper leads I made and ran/started the car that way, key only unlocked the steering wheel. Then 11 months later when my had was out of splints and braces spent probably two hours with the seat pulled on my back under the dash with my arms over my shoulders turning the screw maybe 1/8th a turn at a time... it is now zip-tied in place, lol. But better than than to hang a radiator... wtf.. LOL.

I wish you luck with that radiator harness, man. Might be better off just making a new one yourself and wiring through a working FCM... Won't be OEM pretty but you can make it look really good if you put time and that new harness tape into it.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Brendanbikes said:


> Thanks
> I didn't get a whole lot done today. The gray floor mats were in okay shape so I sprayed them black. Very happy with the results.


Oh man I have been looking for a set of gray floor mats for years. I'd have swapped you your choice of black ones that I have...


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

TheDeckMan said:


> That sucks about the fan harness. I might have one from my car that I wont need, let me look tonight.


Do you think he needs the -H or -N? I have a used -H that needs some new terminals for the large connectors to the FCM and Rad Fan motor...and a New -N. Each have different connectors at the fuse box area. I know the -H is for a '92 and believe the -N is for '93???

Welcome to the world of C $$$$ :beer::thumbup:


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

Thank you for saving another one!


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

G60ING said:


> Also I’d like to add that I once put an early door panel on a....


Thank you for this and the info on the hood release :beer:



Torsten said:


> the whole dashboard is mixed up. headlight switch, vents in the center console above the HVAC unit, switches are early (G60) style and vents far left and right, cluster, HVAC unit is late 93+ style.
> but it would be ok for me if everthing is in good shape and working :beer:


Headlight switch works, rear wing works, haven't tested much else yet. Hoping to find a full black dash soon.




mateok said:


> That sucks. What are your plans with the radiator fan? If you want to return it to stock I can get all the parts you need for the job. Wire terminals, connectors, repair wires, etc. VW’s new nylon harness tape is sweet.


That would be great, I messaged you.



TheDeckMan said:


> That sucks about the fan harness. I might have one from my car that I wont need, let me look tonight.



Thankyou! I'll message you



theprf said:


> Oh man I have been looking for a set of gray floor mats for years. I'd have swapped you your choice of black ones that I have...


Oh man I'm so sorry 



JDCorrado said:


> Welcome to the world of C $$$$ :beer::thumbup:


Thanks! Let me know on the wiring if you have it 



VW KEVIN G said:


> Thank you for saving another one!


The support and interest I've received gives me hope that I can actually do it. You guys are way cooler than the mk2 guys :laugh:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

If you have the Mk3 FCM and a 93+ interior I think you can use a Mk3 VR fan harness, the plugs are the same as I recall. The Mk3 fan harness is a little longer than the Corrado harness. I am using a Mk3 fan harness in my R32 swapped 93+ Corrado, I may have changed or repinned plugs. I repinned so many plugs I can't remember anymore!

Someone in the classifieds was selling a NIB Corrado fan harness.
VW Classic Parts has the 93+ fan harness, it's not cheap.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

theprf said:


> If you have the Mk3 FCM and a 93+ interior I think you can use a Mk3 VR fan harness, the plugs are the same as I recall. The Mk3 fan harness is a little longer than the Corrado harness. I am using a Mk3 fan harness in my R32 swapped 93+ Corrado, I may have changed or repinned plugs. I repinned so many plugs I can't remember anymore!
> 
> Someone in the classifieds was selling a NIB Corrado fan harness.
> VW Classic Parts has the 93+ fan harness, it's not cheap.


I'm not sure that's the route I want to go. I don't want to complicate anything with another conversion, I'd like the car to be as original as I can get it.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Came home on my lunch today and started taking things apart.

Held in with zip ties










Held in with one screw
Anyone have a lh headlight? 










Bumper was held on with zip ties










Radiator was literally only held up by a zip tie










The push button start, Fan switch, and Subwoofer were all wired together.










Solid wiring job.










Last of the sub wiring pulled out










These wires were soldered, surprisingly. 










Aftermarket alarm? The rest of the wiring for it is spliced in under the dash 










Door plastic near speakers also burnt?










All I had time for before I had to go back to work


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

The MK3 VR fan harness is almost the same as the 93+ VR Corrado so it's not really a big change... just a little longer near the fan motor. Though I am sure with all the 93+ cars being parted out at the moment you can get a used fan harness without too much trouble. And now that I remember I think I untaped my Corrado harness and exchanged the heavy wires with one I removed from a Mk3 harness, because the original wires had deteriorated insulation near the fan motor.

My grill is held in by a bread bag twist tie. The 3 clips on the top break off very easily. And I have a supply of North American headlights if you need them.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

theprf said:


> The MK3 VR fan harness is almost the same as the 93+ VR Corrado so it's not really a big change... just a little longer near the fan motor. Though I am sure with all the 93+ cars being parted out at the moment you can get a used fan harness without too much trouble. And now that I remember I think I untaped my Corrado harness and exchanged the heavy wires with one I removed from a Mk3 harness, because the original wires had deteriorated insulation near the fan motor.
> 
> My grill is held in by a bread bag twist tie. The 3 clips on the top break off very easily. And I have a supply of North American headlights if you need them.


Awesome, I'll message you.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

It would be interesting if you build your own rad fan harness with parts from mateok...or maybe DECKMAN has an extra to provide. For now, I'll share pics of what the differences are between the -H and the -N radiator harnesses. I'm not sure what you need and the new one cost me a lot of $$$ so you may want to go another route if you have options:

535 971 281N:

























For the -H, the wires going to the fuse box look like this which is what I have on my '92 SLC:








The used -H needs new large FCM and Rad connectors and terminals because they are charred (typical issue for old ones).

EDIT: Decided to take my lame joke out 
opcorn:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

^^^ I believe the N is for the 93+ interiors. The connectors look like the ones I am used to seeing.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

VW doesn’t keep making every iteration of every wiring harness. They’re constantly being superseded by new ones. ETKA will tell you what parts/connectors are needed to make a newer version work in an older application. 

Look at all these chassis breaks. The N harness was only made for a handful of cars and quickly superseded. 








It’s usually de-pinning wires and swapping connectors. All the wires are there and they’re the correct length. There’s usually wires added that the old platform won’t use and will be ignored. the newer version works, but just isn’t plug and play. 

The MK7’s are only three years old and every major harness from ‘15 needs adaptation. Best case is to buy JD’s harness and adapt if necessary. I say that because his is brand new and the VR fan circuit doesn’t age well.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

The more I look at this wiring, the more overwhelmed I get  

Wires under the dash that have been cut 










Aftermarket alarm stuff that's been spliced in?










There's no bracket holding the fuse box in place and it makes it more intimidating staring at this mess of wiring










What does this go to? Looks out of place dangling there and it's wrapped in tape


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Regarding the radiator fcm wiring situation, I appreciate the input from everyone. I took a picture of my fcm in hopes that someone can tell me the best route of attack here. You'll have to excuse my ignorance as the extent of my experience with wiring is installing a stereo. This is all new to me. 










On a more positive note, I did replace the cracked and leaking fuel lines.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Ooohhh, you have an aftermarket alarm installed. If you're lucky it's a Clifford/Viper/Directed Electronics. I say that because the factory trained installers can undo the install that's been done on the car or ... know how to undo and repair a self install job from a previous owner.

The Clifford installed on my g60 back in '95 is still working and in top nick because the installer soldered all the necessary connections instead of using butt splices or scotch locks. DEI purchased Clifford shortly after. They engineered all the components from the old one way G4 systems to plug n play into the new two way digi systems.


1995 calling before cell phone technology 










2018 picking up the call


















Cracking the case open to replace batteries is no more. USB charging, nice!


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

petethepug said:


> Ooohhh, you have an aftermarket alarm installed. If you're lucky it's a Clifford/Viper/Directed Electronics....


I don't believe it is. The way everything is wired in looks pretty shoddy. That's rad though.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also 93_Rado on instagram was nice enough to send me out his uncut FCM Harness :beer: Huge stress reliever.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Brendanbikes said:


> I don't believe it is. The way everything is wired in looks pretty shoddy. That's rad though.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Also 93_Rado on instagram was nice enough to send me out his uncut FCM Harness :beer: Huge stress reliever.



:thumbup::thumbup:

I would pull that disaster of an alarm system out. That looks like a great leave you stranded with no crank no start wiring mess.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

TheDeckMan said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I would pull that disaster of an alarm system out. That looks like a great leave you stranded with no crank no start wiring mess.


That’s the plan. I want to get this wiring as oem as i can.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

Good news about the fan harness. That’s one problem solved. I’m guessing the plastic fusebox clips have gone missing and that’s why it’s hanging. 

#4 in the diagram below is the metal bracket that holds the fusebox and #6 is what keeps it upright. The fusebox knob goes in the hanger, the white clip snaps over the knob, and the dimple on the clip locks into the bracket.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Brendanbikes said:


> Regarding the radiator fcm wiring situation, I appreciate the input from everyone. I took a picture of my fcm in hopes that someone can tell me the best route of attack here. You'll have to excuse my ignorance as the extent of my experience with wiring is installing a stereo. This is all new to me.


3A0 919 506 is the correct FCM and the yellow adaptor harness was needed to bridge the 8-pin wiring to the 10 pin FCM when there was a recall early on. You have the updated parts :beer::thumbup:

The updated FCM keeps the Aux. Electric Coolant Pump running for 10min. after engine off (I believe it helps the engine cool more uniformly to avoid warping...but this may be one topic many have different opinions about). They also added a restrictor plug to the heater core's rubber inlet hose to because the plastic top heater core bursts over time...many have replaced them with the all aluminum one. You'll find a lot of info on this topic by searching.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6868913-Corrado-heater-core-recall


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

You might want to check the heater hoses as well, and make sure the restrictor is installed. This little plastic piece reduces pressure in the heater core so it doesn't blow up and cause a very expensive problem requiring removal of the dash. It was part of the heater core recall back in the day and was VWs hack to prevent them from failing. You may have an updated heater core replaced by VW during the recall but regardless, the restrictor is added insurance. There was also a recall on the radiator fan, so see if that's been done. The fan blade would get loose and cause a huge racket and vibration, and the fan would fail leaving you stranded.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

mateok said:


>


I found 2 fuse box clips in a box of parts and tried to install them. They fit over the hanger and snap into place nicely if the hanger isn't sitting in the hook, like they do in your picture, but if the hanger is sitting in the hook, they won't stay on and just fly off as soon as I move anything. Its like the clip is too wide, so it won't snap in and fit properly once the hanger is sitting in the hook. Is there a trick I am missing? I assume you install the fuse box on the hooks, then put the clips on, and then rotate the fuse box up until the boss snaps into the hole, but every time I do that the clip just flies off. Can't believe this is the best system VW could come up with here.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

The original design wasn’t the greatest, which is why VW modified it. MK3’s used a similar clip, but it was improved. That said, the reason your’s isn’t working properly is because of the wires and bracket. Once that spaghetti is set free it’ll push the fusebox into an awkward position. Moreover, the fusebox dangling on the hooks will bend the brackets back and forth when you turn. 

Drop the fusebox and push the two brackets together. Put one hanger in and bend the other out so you can get the other hanger in. It should be a super tight fit. Now you need to push the fusebox and wires past vertical a tad and back forward to engage the nipple. 

The reason the clips aren’t locking into the hanger is because the bracket is slightly bent. Not being able to lock the nipple is because the wires are pushing out.

That small gap is all you get for the bracket.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

mateok said:


> The reason the clips aren’t locking into the hanger is because the bracket is slightly bent. Not being able to lock the nipple is because the wires are pushing out.
> 
> That small gap is all you get for the bracket.


Ok thanks, I'll give it another try once my back feels better. I'm tired of my relays falling out.


----------



## corrado666 (Mar 3, 2002)

Good luck with everything. The best advice I can give you is take your time and do thinks right. Source needed parts on here and wait to find things needed. Don't half ass stuff. These cars can be very frustrating when previous owners have what I call dick in the fuse box or basically no knowledge on these cars and think they can fix things. I have been around and owned these cars for over 18 years and have seen it all. I am very surprised that wiring for the fans didn't burn the car up. 

Also, if you have something and want something different, like the floor mats, post a WTT for post. I know I would have traded a set of good black mats for gray also. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

mateok said:


> Good news about the fan harness. That’s one problem solved. I’m guessing the plastic fusebox clips have gone missing and that’s why it’s hanging.
> 
> #4 in the diagram below is the metal bracket that holds the fusebox and #6 is what keeps it upright. The fusebox knob goes in the hanger, the white clip snaps over the knob, and the dimple on the clip locks into the bracket.





JDCorrado said:


> 3A0 919 506 is the correct FCM and the yellow adaptor harness was needed to bridge the 8-pin wiring to the 10 pin FCM when there was a recall early on. You have the updated parts :beer::thumbup:
> 
> The updated FCM keeps the Aux. Electric Coolant Pump running for 10min. after engine off (I believe it helps the engine cool more uniformly to avoid warping...but this may be one topic many have different opinions about). They also added a restrictor plug to the heater core's rubber inlet hose to because the plastic top heater core bursts over time...many have replaced them with the all aluminum one. You'll find a lot of info on this topic by searching.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6868913-Corrado-heater-core-recall





a_riot said:


> You might want to check the heater hoses as well, and make sure the restrictor is installed. This little plastic piece reduces pressure in the heater core so it doesn't blow up and cause a very expensive problem requiring removal of the dash. It was part of the heater core recall back in the day and was VWs hack to prevent them from failing. You may have an updated heater core replaced by VW during the recall but regardless, the restrictor is added insurance. There was also a recall on the radiator fan, so see if that's been done. The fan blade would get loose and cause a huge racket and vibration, and the fan would fail leaving you stranded.





corrado666 said:


> Good luck with everything. The best advice I can give you is take your time and do thinks right. Source needed parts on here and wait to find things needed. Don't half ass stuff. These cars can be very frustrating when previous owners have what I call dick in the fuse box or basically no knowledge on these cars and think they can fix things. I have been around and owned these cars for over 18 years and have seen it all. I am very surprised that wiring for the fans didn't burn the car up.
> 
> Also, if you have something and want something different, like the floor mats, post a WTT for post. I know I would have traded a set of good black mats for gray also.


I can't believe how helpful everyone here is. I'm trying to take my time with things and I definitely don't think I'm the kind of person to half ass anything car related. With that being said, I think I'm about at my breaking point with the wiring under the dash. The more I look at it, the more I find that's been messed with. Anyone in the LA area willing to come give me a hand? Can provide beer and currency. :beer: This car has clearly had a few close calls with fires and I definitely don't want to start one with shoddy repair work due to my lack of experience.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Brendanbikes said:


> I can't believe how helpful everyone here is. I'm trying to take my time with things and I definitely don't think I'm the kind of person to half ass anything car related. With that being said, I think I'm about at my breaking point with the wiring under the dash. The more I look at it, the more I find that's been messed with. Anyone in the LA area willing to come give me a hand? Can provide beer and currency. :beer: This car has clearly had a few close calls with fires and I definitely don't want to start one with shoddy repair work due to my lack of experience.


It certainly can be overwhelming, looking at that rat's nest, especially given POs attempts at repairs/mods. Having some good electrical tools will help immensely. I wouldn't start something like this without a pro wire stripping tool, crimping tools, VW terminal release tools, good soldering iron, etc. If you can afford to buy a Power Probe, it can save you a lot of headaches. Having a toner will help as well. Good wiring diagrams, and a way to label wires is critical. Mr Bentley does have some misprints in the wiring diagrams so if something doesn't look right, check with another Corrado owner. 

That said, the theory of diminishing returns may apply. Given how many parts are now NLA, it may end up being more work/money than its worth. The standard advice of starting with the best Corrado you can is generally sound.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

a_riot said:


> It certainly can be overwhelming, looking at that rat's nest, especially given POs attempts at repairs/mods. Having some good electrical tools will help immensely. I wouldn't start something like this without a pro wire stripping tool, crimping tools, VW terminal release tools, good soldering iron, etc. If you can afford to buy a Power Probe, it can save you a lot of headaches. Having a toner will help as well. Good wiring diagrams, and a way to label wires is critical. Mr Bentley does have some misprints in the wiring diagrams so if something doesn't look right, check with another Corrado owner.
> 
> That said, the theory of diminishing returns may apply. Given how many parts are now NLA, it may end up being more work/money than its worth. The standard advice of starting with the best Corrado you can is generally sound.


I do believe i have the right tools, just not the experience or knowledge of these cars to deal with wires that are left cut. The car ran before I took things apart, so i’ve got hope that i can get it to run correctly when everything is back together properly. I’m not giving up on this thing that easily, i just know when i actually need some help haha


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

The car is actually not too bad to fix iring harnesses, as each system has a separate harness. If you have the Bentley book or the alldata subscription and can read schematics you can pull out one harness, verify that it's correct by referencing the schematic - or repair or replace it, and then move on to the next one. With all the VR's being parted out I am sure you can buy any harness that you might need. Also remember that B3 & B4 Passats share many of the wiring harnesses - though B3 & B4 Passats might be more rare than Corrados by now!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

If you have questions about how to read the wiring schematics feel free to ask. It took a few questions for me to fully understand the Bentley manual schematics.


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

Great Work!

Since I am gaining steam towards my own build I am following this intently!. I am dreading the spaghetti the most. It so intimidating. Does anyone have a tidied up picture??? something to work towards?


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

theprf said:


> The car is actually not too bad to fix iring harnesses, as each system has a separate harness. If you have the Bentley book or the alldata subscription and can read schematics you can pull out one harness, verify that it's correct by referencing the schematic - or repair or replace it, and then move on to the next one. With all the VR's being parted out I am sure you can buy any harness that you might need. Also remember that B3 & B4 Passats share many of the wiring harnesses - though B3 & B4 Passats might be more rare than Corrados by now!


I feel like I'll have a harder time finding Passat stuff haha



G60ING said:


> If you have questions about how to read the wiring schematics feel free to ask. It took a few questions for me to fully understand the Bentley manual schematics.


I will definitely be doing so.



vitamin C said:


> Great Work!
> 
> Since I am gaining steam towards my own build I am following this intently!. I am dreading the spaghetti the most. It so intimidating. Does anyone have a tidied up picture??? something to work towards?


This. I'd love to see what it's supposed to look like haha

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ordered a new radiator and stock fans. Get paid wednesday, going to order some more misc stuff.


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

Brendanbikes said:


> This. I'd love to see what it's supposed to look like haha


The wiring by the fuse box is called the bird's nest for a reason, even mine in close to new condition (mid 40k miles) looked like a pile when I first rotated it down to find a burnt connector keeping my radiator from turning on in Low  matkeok helped me locate that :beer:


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Solid day of progress. Learning more and more about the last owner every time I work on this thing :screwy::banghead:

Started off going to Hammy's shop and grabbing a new core support. Also ordered the pins for the hood and the hood release cable. 










My buddy Eric came by and helped me pull the dash out.










It's honestly such a bummer seeing the carelessness of every single thing the previous owners did. I don't think there was one oem screw holding the dash on. Most of them were drywall screws..










Anyone need a gray dash?










Finally the last of the bs wiring out. Wasn't as bad as I thought actually.










This wire was pretty corroded. Didn't take any pictures but I cut the corrosion off and soldered a new end from a wiring harness that eric had lying around :thumbup:










Hard to see from this picture, but the previous owner cut these wires that went to a fuse, only to put them to a fuse and let them dangle :screwy:










Figured I'd check the oil since I hadn't bothered to thus far. 










Extended and reconnected the wire to the starter










Then I noticed something that really bummed me out. 
The entire main engine harness was covered in electrical tape. I peeled off the tape and to my surprise..










Every wire is like this 

A few people have said I should switch to OBD2 since sourcing a new wiring harness will be very difficult for this car.

I think I'm going to try and repair it to the best of my ability and only do that as a last resort. 

On a more positive note, everything under the dash that I was able to see has been addressed and fixed.










Should be ready to throw this new black dash I picked up in tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Nice work! Going through the car with a fine toothed comb now will save you hours of headaches down the road. I OBD2 swapped my '92 and it is night and day better than OBD1 in terms of reliability. Not having to deal with the ISV, distributor, and other OBD1 VR6 parts was nice. OBD2 is easier to diagnose issues with as well.

Keep up the good work! It's nice seeing one of these cars getting some proper attention :beer:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Plenty of OBD1 engine harnesses available used.
Corrado has the windshield wiper harness taped in with the engine bay harness. It's easy to separate the windshield harness out, it's the only 5 green wires in the car.
If you do go OBD2 it's easiest to source the harness from a B4 Passat. You can use one from a 96-99 Mk3 Jetta or Golf, you'd need to remove all the extra wires from the harness as the Mk3's have the ABS wiring and perhaps some other wiring wrapped with the engine wiring.
To OBD2 swap nicely you need the on-engine harness, the engine bay harness, the upper intake, the exhaust manifolds, the ECU, throttle body, airflow meter, and a chiptune to eliminate one O2 sensor (or add a post-cat O2 sensor).

I'd love to have that gray dash, except it's not worth it to ship it to the East coast.


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

The big red wire you repaired is kinda important because it powers everything. It goes straight from the battery to Y/3 to begin circuit 30 (B+). 

Having repaired that many times it’s important to address what caused it or it’ll happen again. It’s from the fusebox moving around and the connector shifting on its post resulting in arching/heat. 

I’ve seen that wire catch fuseboxes on fire and burn cars to the ground. It’s unfused and is capable of delivering all the battery has to offer, so it deserves a little respect. At the very least check its resistance after your repair. 

A couple excerpts from the bazillion boring manuals I have to read:


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

c3k said:


> Nice work! Going through the car with a fine toothed comb now will save you hours of headaches down the road. I OBD2 swapped my '92 and it is night and day better than OBD1 in terms of reliability. Not having to deal with the ISV, distributor, and other OBD1 VR6 parts was nice. OBD2 is easier to diagnose issues with as well.
> 
> Keep up the good work! It's nice seeing one of these cars getting some proper attention :beer:


My car is a late 1993 so it has the coilpack. I do like the idea of being able to diagnose problems easier. Thank you, I'm certainly trying :thumbup:



theprf said:


> Plenty of OBD1 engine harnesses available used.
> Corrado has the windshield wiper harness taped in with the engine bay harness. It's easy to separate the windshield harness out, it's the only 5 green wires in the car.
> If you do go OBD2 it's easiest to source the harness from a B4 Passat. You can use one from a 96-99 Mk3 Jetta or Golf, you'd need to remove all the extra wires from the harness as the Mk3's have the ABS wiring and perhaps some other wiring wrapped with the engine wiring.
> To OBD2 swap nicely you need the on-engine harness, the engine bay harness, the upper intake, the exhaust manifolds, the ECU, throttle body, airflow meter, and a chiptune to eliminate one O2 sensor (or add a post-cat O2 sensor).
> ...


I'm not sure which route I'd like to go. I may just send my harness to eurowise as a base and have them clean it up if it seems too overwhelming for me. I don't want to run into any other electrical issues.



mateok said:


> The big red wire you repaired is kinda important because it powers everything. It goes straight from the battery to Y/3 to begin circuit 30 (B+).
> 
> Having repaired that many times it’s important to address what caused it or it’ll happen again. It’s from the fusebox moving around and the connector shifting on its post resulting in arching/heat.
> 
> I’ve seen that wire catch fuseboxes on fire and burn cars to the ground. It’s unfused and is capable of delivering all the battery has to offer, so it deserves a little respect. At the very least check its resistance after your repair.


Thank you for this, seriously. I will definitely do so. One of the main things on my long list of to dos for this car is to acquire a fire extinguisher :thumbup:


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Got the dash in. Even got the car to start. With all the wires reconnected, it's apparent that the push button start was completely unnecessary. The interior has a long way to go, but I'm happy with the steps I've made in the right direction. 



















Grabbed this from Hammy's while I was there yesterday. I know it's an early shift bezel, but i've got early seats so


----------



## JDCorrado (Sep 27, 2013)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Ministeroffresh (Jun 3, 2003)

Great Progress so far, keep it up!:thumbup:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

We need to find you a set of 93+ red stripe door cards.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

G60ING said:


> We need to find you a set of 93+ red stripe door cards.


I found a set. dude wants way too much for them. i have a set of early doors with working regulators im going to throw on. plus i’ve already got red dot cards for em.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I saw this Craigslist post and thought you might want to contact him for the door cards. Volkswagen Corrado and VR6 Parts
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/pts/d/volkswagen-corrado-and-vr6/6411896646.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

G60ING said:


> I saw this Craigslist post and thought you might want to contact him for the door cards. Volkswagen Corrado and VR6 Parts
> https://charlotte.craigslist.org/pts/d/volkswagen-corrado-and-vr6/6411896646.html


Ah, people think of me :heart:

I do think I'm going to try and stick with what I've got though. I need to put money into actually getting it running and driving correctly. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The FCM Harness came in yesterday! Huge sigh of relief. 










I'd mentioned to him that my fusebox was missing the clips and wasn't held into place. He thought this meant I needed a new fusebox and very generously included one with the FCM. 

Can't thank him enough, but it's not something I need. If anyone does, let me know and it's yours :thumbup:


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Haven't done a whole lot. Been busy with work.
I did manage to get the old FCM harness out and the new one in.



















Decided to get some oem style friction tape. Hindsight, should've done it before I installed the new FCM harness haha










Spent a little bit of time wrapping some of the wires that were bare or had old electrical tape on them.










Just trying to clean everything up. 











Big box came. Oem fans, bumper brackets, window switches, and hood pins. The seller was also nice enough to throw in a new harness for the ignition/ turn signals etc, since mine is a bit hacked up.










Hoping to order some maintenance stuff for it tomorrow. Fans don't kick on. Actually, the temp gauge doesn't seem to work at all. Assuming this is why the guy installed the fans to a switch :banghead:
Engine also wants to bog down when I give it gas after it runs for a minute. :thumbdown:


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Temp gauge & fans are completely different circuits.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

theprf said:


> Temp gauge & fans are completely different circuits.


I guess i figured that if the car never read when it was getting up to temperature, the fans wouldn’t turn on. I really don’t know what I’m doing though


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Brendanbikes said:


> I guess i figured that if the car never read when it was getting up to temperature, the fans wouldn’t turn on. I really don’t know what I’m doing though


There are separate temp switches/sensors for the functions. I'm not sure if the coil pack SLCs have all 3 in the in the same housing like my distributor, but there is a blue, yellow, and, and brown one in my car. One feeds the instrument cluster, one for the ECU, and one for the radiator fans control.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTIVRon said:


> There are separate temp switches/sensors for the functions. I'm not sure if the coil pack SLCs have all 3 in the in the same housing like my distributor, but there is a blue, yellow, and, and brown one in my car. One feeds the instrument cluster, one for the ECU, and one for the radiator fans control.


Good to know. Thanks

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally started to work on the engine harness today.

Wasn't even soldered under the electrical tape. I guess that's a good thing because I won't have to shorten it when I go through and solder/ heat shrink each one.










About halfway though with this section










Does anyone know what this wire is for? It's cut. Looks yellow / gray


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

P/04	Fog Light Switch Power	Fog Light Relay, Fuse 10	Gray/Yellow

I think you really want this link. You can just key-word search (Ctrl+F) and type wire colors.

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTIVRon said:


> P/04Fog Light Switch PowerFog Light Relay, Fuse 10Gray/Yellow
> 
> I think you really want this link. You can just key-word search (Ctrl+F) and type wire colors.
> 
> http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


you’re right, i’ll stop being lazy haha


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Brendanbikes said:


> you’re right, i’ll stop being lazy haha


Didn't mean to carry any undertones... I ask questions too, lol.

Just figured diving into wiring... you really want to have that.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTIVRon said:


> Didn't mean to carry any undertones... I ask questions too, lol.
> 
> Just figured diving into wiring... you really want to have that.


No i really do appreciate it haha 
I didn’t know if the reason there are cut wires is because my harness is compromised of multiple harnesses. just want to make sure that things are supposed to be there.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Brendanbikes said:


> No i really do appreciate it haha
> I didn’t know if the reason there are cut wires is because my harness is compromised of multiple harnesses. just want to make sure that things are supposed to be there.


TBH man, I'd have thrown my arms up after discovering what you did. Keep on at it. As you've noticed, people in this forum generally really want to see Corrados stay around, and you likely have the respect of many more than those posting help because of the effort you are putting into saving that one.

:beer::beer:


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTIVRon said:


> TBH man, I'd have thrown my arms up after discovering what you did. Keep on at it. As you've noticed, people in this forum generally really want to see Corrados stay around, and you likely have the respect of many more than those posting help because of the effort you are putting into saving that one.
> 
> :beer::beer:


That actually means a lot :beer::beer:
I knew that it'd be a lot of work, being that it was only $1400 for a running 93 VR6, but I don't think I was prepared for this much wiring. 
That being said, it gives me something to do and I'm learning a ton.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I finished soldering and heat shrinking this portion of the wiring. I also wrapped it in friction tape but I didn't take any pictures. At this point, I think I'm about halfway done with the engine harness.










I also ordered everything I could think of as far as maintenance goes. Aside from a water pump, is there anything that I'm missing? I ordered everything to fix the shift linkage although it isn't pictured.










Any input on maintenance items is appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Brendanbikes said:


> Any input on maintenance items is appreciated. :thumbup:


Replace all vacuum lines, and think about oil filter housing gasket, and oil cooler gaskets as they tend to leak. If you pull the oil filter housing you can swap out sensors if necessary. With VR6s, the cooling system requires more maintenance than probably any other system. So think about hoses, adapters, thermostat housing, cross pipe, fans, radiator, FCM, fresh G12, etc. It pretty much all has to work correctly to keep temps at bay, but when it does things stay within spec. OE hoses are great and last forever, but if the car's cooling system has issues, all the plastic parts get too hot and warp and you'll be chasing leaks forever.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

a_riot said:


> Replace all vacuum lines, and think about oil filter housing gasket, and oil cooler gaskets as they tend to leak. If you pull the oil filter housing you can swap out sensors if necessary. With VR6s, the cooling system requires more maintenance than probably any other system. So think about hoses, adapters, thermostat housing, cross pipe, fans, radiator, FCM, fresh G12, etc. It pretty much all has to work correctly to keep temps at bay, but when it does things stay within spec. OE hoses are great and last forever, but if the car's cooling system has issues, all the plastic parts get too hot and warp and you'll be chasing leaks forever.


Thank you. Overheating is one of my biggest concerns. I just ordered new temp sensors in hopes my fans kick on as they're supposed to. With my old R32 I remember the crack pipe cracking easily and leaking a ton of coolant. Really, any plastic bits scare me.

I miss it so much


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Most of my maintenance stuff came, so that's exciting.










Haven't done much yet besides change the oil. Mobile one and a fresh bosch filter :thumbup:










My buddy eric lent me his plug wire tool, so I'll get those done tomorrow.










Spare key came too 










The most exciting thing I have to report is that my paint guy picked this up for me :laugh:



















Sooooo pretty. Going to get the insides of the doors sprayed as well as the core support this weekend so I can get both of those on already. Will be nice to have working windows, door cards, and a proper hood release.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Where did you get the key from?


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

G60ING said:


> Where did you get the key from?


ebay lol


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

Brendanbikes said:


> Ah, people think of me :heart:
> 
> I do think I'm going to try and stick with what I've got though. I need to put money into actually getting it running and driving correctly.
> 
> ...



Crap , I just bought one...


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

mikebobelak said:


> Crap , I just bought one...


Dang it. Wish it could've gone to you. Looks like you've got a solid project ahead of you.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Slowly chipped away at the wiring harness. 
Tried to get rid of any electrical tape and rewrap in friction tape

Before 









After









Guess this plug's not original 










This thing was really a mess.










Didn't take any pictures of the progress. Just got in my groove and went for it. Basically just soldered and heat shrunk every wire and wrapped it all up.
Have never done anything like this before, so I'm pretty proud of myself. That being said, I'm hoping it doesn't catch fire now


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

Man someone really went to town cutting on that harness; good job cleaning it up


----------



## vitamin C (Jan 23, 2010)

Good work! I anticipate my wiring mess/work with some fear and hope at the same time. Seeing you tackle it is motivating. :beer:


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

mikebobelak said:


> Man someone really went to town cutting on that harness; good job cleaning it up





vitamin C said:


> Good work! I anticipate my wiring mess/work with some fear and hope at the same time. Seeing you tackle it is motivating. :beer:


Thank you guys! I'm definitely trying haha

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tackled my plugs and wires today. 



















Getting ready to start it from the first time since I finished the wiring :laugh:










It seems to run much better with the fresh oil and plugs. Although, after the car runs for about 2 minutes, the idle drops down to about 500 and when I try to give it gas, it'll bog down for a second and sometimes cut power all together. Fans still don't kick on at all. I know one of the coolant sensors communicates with the ECU, could this be my issue? Still have not replaced them.

Pic of the rado and the daily, just cause :beer:


----------



## mateok (Mar 14, 2001)

The radiator fan never engages? Stage 2 & 3 (A/C) can be little bioches, but 1 should always run. 

Thermoswitch>>wire>>fan >>speed 1. 

Often the case with VR’s is the fan resistors will fail. Since 1 is used the most it’ll go first. 2 & 3 use the FCM, but 1 is simply the coolant temperature. 

Once the resistors fail it’ll cause a cascade of misery to the entire circuit back to the fusebox. Fan connector will melt, under-dash connections will melt, etc. terrible design, just terrible VW. 

Jump the thermoswitch to see what speeds you get (2 will also engage by jumping because the R/BK wire is a common used by the FCM).









#13


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

mateok said:


> Once the resistors fail it’ll cause a cascade of misery to the entire circuit back to the fusebox. Fan connector will melt, under-dash connections will melt, etc. terrible design, just terrible VW.


Yes its true. Its unfortunate that there is no code that gets thrown when the first speed resistor fails. I wish they were outboard of the fan, like some other VWs so they weren't so difficult to replace. If it fails in the winter, many don't realize it, and the engine runs too hot all the time but doesn't overheat since the second and third speeds still work, and this affects all plastic and rubber parts under the hood, the underhood foam, etc, since there isn't a lot of room under there and things just cook. I put a new rad and fan in the other day, and only now realized the PO put a 85 degree thermoswitch in the car to cover up other cooling issues, so now the first speed comes on too soon, and the car won't warm up properly. So I'm ordering the stock 95 degree switch. I wish people would just fix things correctly rather than doing a cheap hack that ends up costing 3x as much in the end. 

I've been trying to think of a way to change the temperature the fan comes on without having to swap the thermoswitch, or install some aftermarket switch. It would be nice to have a manual switch that can change at what temperature the thermoswitch triggers the fan. I've seen some adj aftermarket switches, but nothing that impresses me enough to buy one, or that uses the stock thermoswitch. Did VW/Audi/Porsche ever use an adjustable switch on other cars that perhaps we C owners could use?

There is a coolant temp sensor the ECU uses (ECT/G62, blue one), but it doesn't kick the fan on, the thermoswitch and FCM do. You can test the ECT with VagCom and make sure it increases as the engine warms up without any gaps or stalling. You can also test the sensor's resistance against a chart in the Bentley to see if its operating ok throughout its range. Make sure fuses #13 and #19 are 10A and 30A and aren't blown.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I like where you’re going with this .... VAG parts bin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

I hate walking out to my car and seeing it sitting on these fake ccw's

I _*really*_ hate these fake wheels


So I woke up early and drove 6 hours round trip to pick these up 










They seem to fit perfect for what I'm after. Will be sending them out for a fill and drill very soon :thumbup:

Clears the struts 










Might need a couple degrees of camber cause they poke a tad










Overall, couldn't be happier. Especially with what I paid for them 











Less exciting news, but I also acquired a brand new momo hub. Buddy of mine didn't have any use for it.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Anxious as hell I couldn't wait to start working on them. 

Tore em apart










This is going to be the 5th or 6th set of wheels I've refinished/ polished. Figured I should finally invest in a polisher










Can't believe I ever used to do this by hand after using this lol.. :screwy:

Before










After










Quick mock up
Is it too soon to call it love? :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Are they Gotti rims?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

petethepug said:


> Are they Gotti rims?


Etoile 455s. Pretty much gottis with a centercap


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Brendanbikes said:


> Etoile 455s. Pretty much gottis with a centercap


Nice. Wheels reminded me of Miami Vice and that in Turn reminded me of the Movie EuroTrip LOL

Carry on...


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

1990’s goodness that survived without being painted neon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

sdezego said:


> Nice. Wheels reminded me of Miami Vice and that in Turn reminded me of the Movie EuroTrip LOL
> 
> Carry on...


hahahaha :laugh:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So last night was pretty productive. Me, being the idiot I am didn't take any pictures.

Except this one of my girlfriend sanding down my doors in preparation for paint while I did the core support.










I also rebuilt the shift linkage and now I have every gear 

Then I replaced the thermoswitch. Temp gauge works and THE FANS KICK ON. Beyond stoked.

Couldn't help but drive it today






Right when I got back home, the temp light came on and the car starting smoking a ton.

Popped the hood and the engine bay was covered in coolant










Coolant sensor popped out. Annoying, but I'm glad it wasn't something more than this.










I dropped my wheel faces off with my friends at Threepiece.us for the redrill. Should have em back in a week or two.

Kept busy polishing up the rest of the lips.










Couldn't ask for a better girlfriend. She offered to help finish them up 










Seriously such a babe :heart:


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Got 2 doors and a core support into my girlfriends ever practical mk6.










Dropped em off for paint and my buddy did a little more prep work on them before the respray.





























aaaaaannnnnnnnndddddddddd color :laugh:





































Wish it was the whole car, but I'm still hyped since I'll be able to get rid of the hood pins, properly mount the radiator, have working window regulators, and mount up my door cards. :thumbup:


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Been a little lazy with working on this thing lately.

Today I got around to taking the doors off 

Passenger side off










And both are off. What a pain that was by myself










Changed the fan belt










Does anyone have this plug they can sell me?










And does anyone know where I can get a replacement hose for this? Am I good to just use any hose for it?


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Brendanbikes said:


> And does anyone know where I can get a replacement hose for this? Am I good to just use any hose for it?


That doesn't look like any Corrado hose I am familiar with. Is it the breather hose? 

It is still available in the aftermarket

http://www.gruvenparts.com/pcv-tube/


----------



## chrism1 (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Corrado


ordered from them many times and they have reasonable prices


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

That fresh paint looks great :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisBeck (Feb 2, 2018)

Is that color Dragon Green?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like Classic Green.

Those plastic flex hoses are for the SAI on the 93+ cars. They are always broken. I don't think new are available. I replaced mine with black SCEET tube from Aircraft Spruce.

The yellow plug can have the pins removed & replaced by "repair wires" which are cheap at your local VW dealer, splice them into the existing wires. Otherwise Mk3's, B3/B4 Passats also use that plug. Newer cars use it too, just not yellow (the yellow housing is NLA).


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

chrism1 said:


> http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Corrado
> 
> 
> ordered from them many times and they have reasonable prices


I've used gap before, I don't believe that they have what I'm after right now.



TheDeckMan said:


> That fresh paint looks great :thumbup:


Thanks! I'm very excited for it :beer:



ChrisBeck said:


> Is that color Dragon Green?


LC6U Classic Green Pearl Effect



theprf said:


> Looks like Classic Green.
> 
> Those plastic flex hoses are for the SAI on the 93+ cars. They are always broken. I don't think new are available. I replaced mine with black SCEET tube from Aircraft Spruce.
> 
> The yellow plug can have the pins removed & replaced by "repair wires" which are cheap at your local VW dealer, splice them into the existing wires. Otherwise Mk3's, B3/B4 Passats also use that plug. Newer cars use it too, just not yellow (the yellow housing is NLA).


You are correct.

And thank you for this input. Actually really useful.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fun update, my car looks like it's ready for christmas :snowcool::grinsanta:


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

theprf said:


> Those plastic flex hoses are for the SAI on the 93+ cars. They are always broken. I don't think new are available. I replaced mine with black SCEET tube from Aircraft Spruce.


I think only the 1994 MY cars got the SAI system. I wonder if the engine is from a later Corrado, Passat or GTI since its a 1993 MY Corrado in the OPs descriptor.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

a_riot said:


> I think only the 1994 MY cars got the SAI system. I wonder if the engine is from a later Corrado, Passat or GTI since its a 1993 MY Corrado in the OPs descriptor.


I could be wrong, but i was told that since it’s a late model 93 that’s why it has the sai and coilpack instead of distributer. 
That being said, i wouldn’t be surprised if the motor had been replaced since the wiring was this hacked up. It looked like they just cut the wiring to pull the motor instead of disconnecting them


----------



## KSEADUB (Oct 27, 2006)

PM me your vin. Ill see if i can grab the original block serial number for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

a_riot said:


> I think only the 1994 MY cars got the SAI system. I wonder if the engine is from a later Corrado, Passat or GTI since its a 1993 MY Corrado in the OPs descriptor.


Coilpack cars with a check engine light have SAI. It's on my rusty green Corrado which I bought new, Feb '93 build date, which should be one of the first 93+ cars. (According to Bentley 93+ started in Jan 93, but who knows really). Also is on my purple 93+, April 93 build date and on my previous green 93+ with April '93 build date.

As we know, not all coilpack cars have a check engine light; not all 93+ cars are coilpack; not all 93+ cars have a check engine light; and Karmann & VW built these cars with whatever might have been on hand that day.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

theprf said:


> Coilpack cars with a check engine light have SAI. It's on my rusty green Corrado which I bought new, Feb '93 build date, which should be one of the first 93+ cars. (According to Bentley 93+ started in Jan 93, but who knows really). Also is on my purple 93+, April 93 build date and on my previous green 93+ with April '93 build date.
> 
> As we know, not all coilpack cars have a check engine light; not all 93+ cars are coilpack; not all 93+ cars have a check engine light; and Karmann & VW built these cars with whatever might have been on hand that day.


I'm not sure if my car came with a check engine light. If it did, it doesn't have it now lol

Kseadub confirmed my build date, which was March 10, 1993.


----------



## blackslcchild (Dec 13, 2012)

Brendanbikes said:


> I'm not sure if my car came with a check engine light. If it did, it doesn't have it now lol
> 
> Kseadub confirmed my build date, which was March 10, 1993.


All California cars came with the check engine light/brake/and abs light.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

blackslcchild said:


> All California cars came with the check engine light/brake/and abs light.


Interesting. I believe this one came from the east coast though


----------



## JCMaler (Jan 8, 2003)

I've been following your mk2 build thread and enjoyed reading through this also. Keep up the great work man, very inspiring! opcorn: -In for updates!


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Brendanbikes said:


> Can't believe I ever used to do this by hand after using this lol.. :screwy:
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Good work, I wish I would have thought of this with the last set me and my cousin did. Im about to refinish a set of Equips that look to be in just as bad or worse shape than these were. so I'm going to be investing in the same setup as you. I may have missed it but were you applying a polish paste to the wheel before hitting it with the polishing pad?


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

JCMaler said:


> I've been following your mk2 build thread and enjoyed reading through this also. Keep up the great work man, very inspiring! opcorn: -In for updates!


Thank you! It's good to see a familiar face in the Corrado forums :wave:



CamberKraut1.8t said:


> Good work, I wish I would have thought of this with the last set me and my cousin did. Im about to refinish a set of Equips that look to be in just as bad or worse shape than these were. so I'm going to be investing in the same setup as you. I may have missed it but were you applying a polish paste to the wheel before hitting it with the polishing pad?


Yes I use Mothers aluminum polish and it's always done me well. 

I wish I had more updates for you guys but I haven't done much. Been lazy/ frustrated with the car and busy with my mk2 project.


----------



## NinetySixty (Mar 8, 2018)

As someone who just picked up a VR6 swapped G60, this gives me hope! As I'm also in way over my head. Nice job! 


BTW I totally could use a grey dash, (I don't even have a dash, or front bumper, or core support haha).


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

NinetySixty said:


> As someone who just picked up a VR6 swapped G60, this gives me hope! As I'm also in way over my head. Nice job!
> 
> 
> BTW I totally could use a grey dash, (I don't even have a dash, or front bumper, or core support haha).


I pmd you. Ive got a core support and the dash for you if you’re close by


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow I guess I haven't updated this in a while. I've been working on my mk2 most of the time so the Corrado hasn't gotten much attention.

I fixed that sensor a while back




























At some point I purchased an uncracked drivers side headlight










A guy was parting out his Corrado so i bought his hood release cable, bottom part of the clamshell, and this missing cover.










I threw on the fresh core support










Finally fixed the hood release. Wasn't very fun at all, but at least I'm not reliant on hood pins



















Put the door cards on so that it doesn't feel so incomplete inside.










Took it around the block. I wonder when the cars going to stop feeling completely sketchy :laugh:










Got back home, smelled fuel, aaaaaaaaaandddddd

great.


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Brendanbikes said:


>


I've had a fuel leak there as well. About a cup of fuel came out onto my garage floor. I just got new clamps for the rubber to nylon lines, and it never happened again. I think the fuel leaks at that junction and runs down the line and shows up there. $2.00 in clamps got it squared away and hasn't reoccurred in years now.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had fuel leaks there as well. I pulled out the nylon fuel lines and found nothing wrong except for the clamps being old at the top. The clamps from the nylon to rubber lines are supposed to be inside that aluminum cloth heat shield in the back right corner of the engine bay. Original used Oetiker clamps, I didn't have any handy so I used "fuel injection" clamps. Don't use worm drive clamps, they don't work for beans when they're that small.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

a_riot said:


> I've had a fuel leak there as well. About a cup of fuel came out onto my garage floor. I just got new clamps for the rubber to nylon lines, and it never happened again. I think the fuel leaks at that junction and runs down the line and shows up there. $2.00 in clamps got it squared away and hasn't reoccurred in years now.





theprf said:


> I've had fuel leaks there as well. I pulled out the nylon fuel lines and found nothing wrong except for the clamps being old at the top. The clamps from the nylon to rubber lines are supposed to be inside that aluminum cloth heat shield in the back right corner of the engine bay. Original used Oetiker clamps, I didn't have any handy so I used "fuel injection" clamps. Don't use worm drive clamps, they don't work for beans when they're that small.


Thank you guys. You were right. I already had replaced the clamps with fuel injection clamps, but one wasn't on quite right. Everything is sorted now. I'm convinced that this car is doing everything it can to end up a pile of ash on the side of the road


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Brendanbikes said:


> I'm convinced that this car is doing everything it can to end up a pile of ash on the side of the road


Nah, there isn't really too much to go wrong. Make sure those rubber fuel hoses at the fuel rail are ok (use constant tension clamps there) and then use Oetiker clamps at the rubber/nylon junction and you should be good. The only other place I've seen a fuel leak is at the send hose at the fuel pump top hat, where it can sometimes run down the back of the tank, making it look like you have a leaking gas tank. I've used both Oetiker and the screw type fuel clamps with success there.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

a_riot said:


> Nah, there isn't really too much to go wrong. Make sure those rubber fuel hoses at the fuel rail are ok (use constant tension clamps there) and then use Oetiker clamps at the rubber/nylon junction and you should be good. The only other place I've seen a fuel leak is at the send hose at the fuel pump top hat, where it can sometimes run down the back of the tank, making it look like you have a leaking gas tank. I've used both Oetiker and the screw type fuel clamps with success there.


I appreciate the advice. Considering that the front bumper is already burnt, along with the sketchy wiring and possible fuel leaks, I more so just hope my efforts don't burn up in front of me hahaha :laugh:


----------



## c3k (May 1, 2006)

Brendanbikes said:


> I appreciate the advice. Considering that the front bumper is already burnt, along with the sketchy wiring and possible fuel leaks, I more so just hope my efforts don't burn up in front of me hahaha :laugh:


Keep a fire extinguisher somewhere in the cabin with you while driving it :laugh:


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

c3k said:


> Keep a fire extinguisher somewhere in the cabin with you while driving it :laugh:


Way ahead of ya hahaha


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Brendanbikes said:


> Way ahead of ya hahaha


Make sure that thing is strapped down securely though. The last thing you want is it flying around the cabin during an accident or panic stop/maneuver. It might break something valuable, like the windshield.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

a_riot said:


> Make sure that thing is strapped down securely though. The last thing you want is it flying around the cabin during an accident or panic stop/maneuver. It might break something valuable, like the windshield.


If i ever get to drive the thing more than around the block, i plan on investing in a proper extinguisher and tie down.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

I got these bumper brackets a while ago and finally decided to throw them on. The backs were broken so i made them work with some new hardware. Feels very secure this way










Hopefully this charred mess won't stay on for too long, but at least its got a bumper now.










I've been putting off refinishing these wheels for too long. I spent most of today working on them



















Started by sanding down the gold. I tried to use paint stripper on it but I think it's chromed so it didn't do anything. 










After they were scuffed, I tried to salvage any gold bolts that I could. 
I soaked them in wax and grease remover then used a toothbrush to try and clean them up.










I did this to 80 bolts so that I can have one side of the car uniform.
I plan on repainting the gold parts of the wheels and the remaining 80 bolts with a rattle can in the meantime. I'll most likely powder coat them in the future when my funds allow.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

Just got through all five pages... Makes me grateful I've had my 3-owner rado since 2006 and know it's problems inside and out!! You have amazing patience, and you work FAST! I went back to the first page expecting to see years pass by from the first post to the most recent, I was shocked it was only four months. Good for you man.

Evan


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

skaterhernandez4 said:


> Just got through all five pages... Makes me grateful I've had my 3-owner rado since 2006 and know it's problems inside and out!! You have amazing patience, and you work FAST! I went back to the first page expecting to see years pass by from the first post to the most recent, I was shocked it was only four months. Good for you man.
> 
> Evan


Here I am surprised it’s already been four months.. As much as I’d love a clean Corrado, I knew what I was getting into when I bought this car. Well, maybe not completely, but I think I’ll appreciate it that much more when it’s done haha
Anyway, thank you for the kind words, Evan


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

More work on the wheels today. Polished / prepped for paint










There was probably an easier way to mask this off, but whatever










When life gives you lemons...




























I plan on building the set tomorrow night, but here's the mock up!


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

I got one wheel done then I got lazy


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Just ordered an uncut engine harness from a 95 passat. Anything I should know? Compatibility issues?


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

forgot to post a picture of the finished product. 
my buddy is going to make center caps for them soon. I think I'm going to run the porsche badges on one side and the new caps on the other


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleaned up the interior again. Bottom half of the clam shell finally came so that's exciting. Glad I'm taking care of all the loose ends here.










Finally got around to replacing the fuel filter. 










Replaced the old haggard lines with new fuel hose and clamps



















Then I tackled the brakes. The front pads and rotors actually looked fairly new, but due to the spotty history of the vehicle, I figured it was better to replace everything. I also wasn't very fond of the yellow calipers so I painted those.










In the middle of everything I got tired of looking at the red doors and rattle canned them black lol :screwy: 



















One of the previous owners installed studs in place of the lug bolts and they had rusted on pretty good. I soaked them in liquid wrench and hoped for the best.



















Somehow got them off without too much effort.

And the finish product. New Bosch rotors, pads, and no more yellow calipers.










Onto the rears










The threads on the hub bolt stripped out so I grabbed new ones for each side










Figured new bearings wouldn't hurt while we're here.










My buddy has this sweet bearing packer that made greasing them really easy




























Fresh grease on everything










Looking much better.










My new lug nuts came in so I decided to test fit the wheels now they're finished.










Et Perfect


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Did you not have the strip of padding that goes around the fuel filter? I've seen them split where the screw is located, so I think there is an OE pad that fits around the fuel filter to avoid this.



Brendanbikes said:


>



All that work and you didn't put on new rear hub covers? C'mon, man!



Brendanbikes said:


>


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

a_riot said:


> Did you not have the strip of padding that goes around the fuel filter? I've seen them split where the screw is located, so I think there is an OE pad that fits around the fuel filter to avoid this.


Nah didn't even know there was one. I'd be interested in it if you know where I can get it



a_riot said:


> All that work and you didn't put on new rear hub covers? C'mon, man!


:laugh::laugh::laugh: I also didn't replace the lines. Wasn't thinking when I originally ordered everything I guess. I already ordered new covers and lines, just haven't received them yet and I was anxious to get things together


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Brendanbikes said:


> Nah didn't even know there was one. I'd be interested in it if you know where I can get it


I didn't either until I replaced the fuel filter on my lower mileage car and noticed it. Not sure if its OE or a PO installed it, but it helps prevent the metal clasp from digging in to that soft, thin filter metal allowing leaks which happened on my high mileage car that didn't have one. Cheap insurance, and I'm sure any kind of rubber will work as long as it isn't too thick and prevents the clasp from closing all the way. Here is an image of one from some other thread.













Brendanbikes said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: I also didn't replace the lines. Wasn't thinking when I originally ordered everything I guess. I already ordered new covers and lines, just haven't received them yet and I was anxious to get things together


Are the rear calipers all new? If so, where'd you get them and how much were they?


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

a_riot said:


> I didn't either until I replaced the fuel filter on my lower mileage car and noticed it. Not sure if its OE or a PO installed it, but it helps prevent the metal clasp from digging in to that soft, thin filter metal allowing leaks which happened on my high mileage car that didn't have one. Cheap insurance, and I'm sure any kind of rubber will work as long as it isn't too thick and prevents the clasp from closing all the way. Here is an image of one from some other thread.


Good to know. I'll make that happen. 





a_riot said:


> Are the rear calipers all new? If so, where'd you get them and how much were they?


Nah, same calipers. Just a fresh coat of silver paint to clean them up.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

All my new brake lines and bulbs came in










I love the way the headlights look with just these on










Took the tail lights out. Surprisingly, none of them were missing bolts :laugh:










Replaced all of the bulbs










Spilled my beer  RIP










One of my favorite things that I did to my old R32 was buy golf tail lights for it and tint them red. I love the way all red lights look



























I think they came out great. Can't wait until I can take this car into work and polish them.


----------



## KSEADUB (Oct 27, 2006)

Love the plate!

Buzz buzz!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

KSEADUB said:


> Love the plate!
> 
> Buzz buzz!
> 
> ...


Buzz buzz 69 buzz buzz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KSEADUB (Oct 27, 2006)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

theprf said:


> Those plastic flex hoses are for the SAI on the 93+ cars. They are always broken. I don't think new are available. I replaced mine with black SCEET tube from Aircraft Spruce.


Took this advice and replaced that hose finally.




















I'm not sure if Corrado dashes are known for cracking, but I didn't want to take my chances and got a cheap sunshade










Drove it around the block for the first time in a while. 2015 tags so I try not to but it's hard to resist sometimes.

I let it run for about an hour. Everything seems to be working as it should but after about a half hour it started leaking a bit. A slow drip of coolant that I couldn't quite see the cause of and a bit oil from a couple of different places. Looks like the oil pan gasket and valve cover gasket at the very least. I can also hear what I think are the chains rattling so I'm thinking it may be best to pull the motor and do a full refresh.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Came home on my lunch break to this 










As much as I wish he would've packaged it better, luckily the only damage was some scuffs to the paint. The lights arrived with no cracks :thumbup:










The bumper shows no signs of fire damage so it's a major step up from what I've got :laugh:

The lights were smoked a bit, not sure if I'm upset by that or not. What are you guys using to protect the glass from rock chips / cracks. Clear film etc?


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbup: for the sceet tube. Easy fix to a difficult problem.
Lamin-x for the lights. The turns may have smoked Lamin-x on them already. Lamin-x has precut sets for the Corrado lights.


----------



## ReventonPro (Jan 4, 2017)

I just read the entire thread, and it looks good man! Keep up the good work


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

How was the bumper sent? Grey Hound? Just curious.

I shipped one years back (Fed-ex or UPS I forget), but it was like 1/2 under a max threshold and was able to get it in a homemade box. Also shipped some from various Kits. Now it seems unfeasible to ship unless Greyhound, Freight, etc, but maybe sans box is the key?

Not blaming the shipper, but I would have wrapped it in Cardboard on top around the corners. Tough gig though.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

theprf said:


> :thumbup: for the sceet tube. Easy fix to a difficult problem.
> Lamin-x for the lights. The turns may have smoked Lamin-x on them already. Lamin-x has precut sets for the Corrado lights.


Don't see any lamin x on them, but that's good to know. I'll have to order some.



ReventonPro said:


> I just read the entire thread, and it looks good man! Keep up the good work


Thankyou! 



sdezego said:


> How was the bumper sent? Grey Hound? Just curious.
> 
> I shipped one years back (Fed-ex or UPS I forget), but it was like 1/2 under a max threshold and was able to get it in a homemade box. Also shipped some from various Kits. Now it seems unfeasible to ship unless Greyhound, Freight, etc, but maybe sans box is the key?
> 
> Not blaming the shipper, but I would have wrapped it in Cardboard on top around the corners. Tough gig though.


I think he just went through fed ex. I definitely wish he would've used more cardboard. Glad it made it in one piece


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Coming along nicely! For those fuel line clamps, get some pinch clamps and some pliers from McMaster-Carr as those screw style clamps can either be over tightened and crush the plastic line or works loose and leak fuel all over the place. 

Clamps
https://www.mcmaster.com/#hose-and-tube-clamps/=1cw7a91
Pliers
https://www.mcmaster.com/#pinch-clamp-pliers/=1cw7alx


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

TheDeckMan said:


> Coming along nicely! For those fuel line clamps, get some pinch clamps and some pliers from McMaster-Carr as those screw style clamps can either be over tightened and crush the plastic line or works loose and leak fuel all over the place.
> 
> Clamps
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#hose-and-tube-clamps/=1cw7a91
> ...


I love these clamps:









They are the best available for small diameter hoses. After having had a small engine fire for some of the other options these are the only way to go.


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

TheDeckMan said:


> Coming along nicely! For those fuel line clamps, get some pinch clamps and some pliers from McMaster-Carr as those screw style clamps can either be over tightened and crush the plastic line or works loose and leak fuel all over the place.
> 
> Clamps
> https://www.mcmaster.com/#hose-and-tube-clamps/=1cw7a91
> ...


Thanks for the tip 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Went down to Hammy's and grabbed some Misc stuff that I was missing

Interior pull handles





































The light even works :laugh:




























Replaced the crusty brake lines





































Brake fluid was disgusting










Finally have a working E Brake










Re upped on ol reliable










Headliner out














































Poorly Vinyl wrapped this front piece lol










Definitely need to get a picture during the day. Came out way nicer than it should have


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Hush mat all that sheet metal when you have the panels off. Even an early 911 or 914 has better cockpit acoustics than the Corrado. With the motor up front, cat & muffs droning underneath, +1 or +2 tire/road noise and exhaust out back, the supposed, most comfortable part of the car gets turned into a echo chamber.

A bone stock car with a suitcase muff handled it well. With that gone and no interior or exterior insulation like Audi uses, It’s brutal. There’s no carpeted wheel wells or high density fabric like they use nowadays. Engine growl is good, the rest is garbage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

petethepug said:


> Hush mat all that sheet metal when you have the panels off. Even an early 911 or 914 has better cockpit acoustics than the Corrado. With the motor up front, cat & muffs droning underneath and exhaust out back, the supposed, most comfortable part of the car gets turned into a echo chamber.
> 
> A bone stock car with a suitcase muff handled it well. With that gone and no interior or exterior insulation like Audi uses. It’s brutal. There’s no carpeted wheel wells or high density fabric like they use nowadays. Engine growl is good, the rest is garbage.
> 
> ...


I plan on adding insulation to both the Corrado and my Mk2 when I have more money. That stuff is just expensive to do right haha


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Until that day comes, I hear ya brotha.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Trying to resist the urge of cutting ties with this project and freeing up cash 
Anyone want to buy it tho? hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbaumy34 (Aug 27, 2016)

Brendanbikes said:


> Trying to resist the urge of cutting ties with this project and freeing up cash
> Anyone want to buy it tho? hahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know how this goes lol!!! 

It's a problem. Do you have another car on the radar?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

cbaumy34 said:


> I know how this goes lol!!!
> 
> It's a problem. Do you have another car on the radar?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Exactly lol
Mk2 needs 3k for paint and selling this would make that a lot easier 
I also may or may not have purchased a stick shift Lexus is300 lol..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbaumy34 (Aug 27, 2016)

Brendanbikes said:


> Exactly lol
> Mk2 needs 3k for paint and selling this would make that a lot easier
> I also may or may not have purchased a stick shift Lexus is300 lol..
> 
> ...


Too funny sir. 

I always do the same thing. I may put a feeler on my mk2 to change it up or buy mk7 parts...

Decisions. Also in for pick of not purchased is300!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

cbaumy34 said:


> Too funny sir.
> 
> I always do the same thing. I may put a feeler on my mk2 to change it up or buy mk7 parts...
> 
> ...












Covered in dirt lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbaumy34 (Aug 27, 2016)

Brendanbikes said:


> Covered in dirt lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dig it good buy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

cbaumy34 said:


> I dig it good buy!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thanks man


----------



## Brendanbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

Decided to sell the car. Sorry to be a letdown. 
Let me know if you’re interested in it lol


----------

